# How often do your villagers ask to move?



## animal_hunter (Apr 16, 2015)

It seems like every two days a different villager asks to move. I have 10 so my town is full. Is this normal? Are there certain things that make villagers wanna move so often? 

I have most of my dremies so I don't want any of them to move and I don't like always having to be on my feet, afraid that they will move at any given moment! Your thought please?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 16, 2015)

Its common if you talk to them all regularly, which I assume you are if most of them are dreamies.

Edit: this can be advantageous, though. If its every two days or so you can predict when someone will be thinking of leaving so you won't have to risk losing a dreamy.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes it's completely normal.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, this is completely normal. My villagers ask nearly everyday to move. Sometimes there are dry spells and they don't ask for a week or so, but I just use the rumor guide here to keep track in case any villager do decide to move but don't actually ping me directly.

High friendship will make them move naturally and its sometimes random that they decide to move, it can't be helped, that's the way the game was made to be. But as long as you catch them it should be fine. I've had all my dreamie said since November of last year and they ask to move all the time. I just stop them. If they don't ping at that moment, you should always save quit and go to that villager you know will leave and make them ping that way.


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 17, 2015)

I know if you have 9+ villagers you are always at risk of someone wanting to move, and if it's under 8 then it's a move in phase. For me I find that the villagers I talk to the most ALWAYS want to move!! Queenie was a villager that I so-so talked to and she was in such a bad place; it took forever for her to move but she finally did the other day!!


----------



## Noctis (Apr 17, 2015)

My villagers ask me to move every 4-5 days. So it's a good thing so I know when to expect it. There are those time where 6-7 days have passed until a villager asks me to move out. Though when they do that it kinda freak me out since sometimes thinking I missed a ping and they will move out without telling me.


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 17, 2015)

It's completely normal.  And in my experience, the higher friendship you have with the villager (especially if they already gave you their picture), the more likely they would wanna move away.  in my town, closest ones always wanna move away and I tell them no all the time xD. (I think game does this so players don't get stuck with the same villagers & get to experience other variety of villagers in the game; I mean, there's like 300+ villagers total).. If you have a low friendship, the villager might refuse or change mind about moving, saying they'd like to get to know you better before moving.. 

I also have a town full of 10 dreamies and I get the moving ping at least every 3-4 days.  My record was 3 days in a row I had someone ping to move.. Different villager each day xD.. The actual moving out date will be about 4-5 days from the day they decide to move, so never TT ahead more than 3-4 days since there's a chance of missing the ping..


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Apr 17, 2015)

Mine depends on how many villagers i have. If i have 9, it takes a couple of weeks to move. But if i have 10, it takes me a couple of days for someone to ask to move.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2015)

Animal Crossing has a funny mechanic. The town wants to be a full with 10, but once that happens it immediately wants to let villagers go.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 17, 2015)

Sly asked me to move almost immediately after I was able to make PWPs. But it isn't often they ask.


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 17, 2015)

I've had the same villagers for several months now. It's common for me to get a moving ping or rumor every other to every day. To be honest, I prefer it this way as I have to converse with my villagers often. Checking for rumors is now part of my routine. Kind of like starting the day by visiting with all your neighbors and catching up on what you've missed. c:


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 17, 2015)

My villagers go through phases. Sometimes they're consistent every couple days then sometimes I go a week and a half without a move ping and it terrifies me because I have collected so many dreamies on my main.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

animal_hunter said:


> It seems like every two days a different villager asks to move. I have 10 so my town is full. Is this normal? Are there certain things that make villagers wanna move so often?
> 
> I have most of my dremies so I don't want any of them to move and I don't like always having to be on my feet, afraid that they will move at any given moment! Your thought please?



Yes this is normal because the game tries to let a villager leave to make space for a new villager, that is how the game is programmed but Nintendo also gave us the choice to prevent it from happening if you check what your villagers are up to every now and then.


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2015)

Every 2-3 days for me.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 17, 2015)

Probably about every 3-4 days. All of my recent pings have been from villagers I want to keep, unfortunately.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 17, 2015)

Mine hardly ever ask me!  Maybe it's just because I want somebody to move out   I'd say for me it happens every week or two, even though I have 10 villagers.  It's so annoying because I really want room for some more of my dreamies!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2015)

Every other day, or every day if I didn't let someone move.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

It's normal.  As you grow closer to them, they will start asking to move, unfortunately ;c


----------

